# Bad audio mixing?



## clint357 (Mar 20, 2016)

I was watching "The Grand Tour" on Amazon Prime and the last two episodes seem to either have terrible audio mixing or some different kind of encoding that part of my system does not like. Right from the start, the music sounds a bit distorted and then when the hosts come on stage the audience clapping sounds absolutely terrible. I watch everything through a Roku stick that is about 5 years old and I am wondering if that is the issue. I have a brand new Denon receiver and Andrew Jones speakers (no center). I have also noticed that if I watch anything on Netflix I have to change the audio from "English 5.1" to "English" or the highs sound distorted or over modulated. Has anyone else noticed this? Thank you in advance, because if I have to mess with any audio setting mid-movie, my wife might kill me.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

How long have you been running without a center? I personally don't like a phantom center, it sounded too unnatural for my ears. If you're just now starting to listen without a true center perhaps that's the issue. Does your AVR show what codec is being used? If so, maybe the Grand Tour/Amazon started using a different codec?


----------



## clint357 (Mar 20, 2016)

theJman said:


> How long have you been running without a center? I personally don't like a phantom center, it sounded too unnatural for my ears. If you're just now starting to listen without a true center perhaps that's the issue. Does your AVR show what codec is being used? If so, maybe the Grand Tour/Amazon started using a different codec?


I am thinking that they are using a different codec, but I have not figured out which one. I am also thinking that using a phantom center may be causing some interference when it is trying to mix center audio with left and right on the fly. The only reason I do not have one is because my tv is above my mantle and I have very limited space to place one. I'm getting all new speakers soon and I am still trying to figure out if I want to add a true center. I just need to borrow one and test it out and see for myself if that is in fact the issue, or at least part of it.


----------



## firingmusic (May 30, 2018)

did you try playing it on other software?


----------

